# TWH Colt Critique?



## Seelie (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't know if it's possible to check out a horses confirmation at this age. He is a 2012 colt out of some great parents, 7 WGC in his bloodlines though whether you prefer foundation or heritage it may not be what your looking for. Anyways what do you think? He's one of the colts I'm looking at to purchase as a stud. Would he be worth it? Attached some younger pictures and some more current ones!











































More current pictures


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

ooo i love him! Based on the pics given and his age of course this is what I see: mutton withers, straight shoulder, nice length to the back (in some of the pics), suuuuper long pasterns, tied in behind the knee, long cannons, nice rump. I love him! I do not think he will grow to be stud material though.


----------



## Seelie (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey thanks for the reply? What makes you think he won't be good stud material? Is there a bodily shape that leads you to think that ooorrr? Honestly curious because I'm new to this whole conformation game and the youngest horse I've purchased was 5 before this!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Seelie said:


> Hey thanks for the reply? What makes you think he won't be good stud material? Is there a bodily shape that leads you to think that ooorrr? Honestly curious because I'm new to this whole conformation game and the youngest horse I've purchased was 5 before this!


I'm really bad at explaining things lol I'm sure someone will come a long and explain it better than I could :shock: basically, a stud can pass these "faults" on to the foal which can effect the foal performance etc. making it undesirable for certain disciplines.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I dont think saying he has mutton withers is all that fair. When I got my horse at 10months old, he had all sorts of confo faults, one of the main ones being downhill and mutton withered. Hes almost 3 now, and not mutton withered any longer.

Honestly, OP, Id wait until hes older to access if hes really stud material, he could grow out of some of the faults/flaws that he has at the moment. Just my opinion of course


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

csimkunas6 said:


> I dont think saying he has mutton withers is all that fair. When I got my horse at 10months old, he had all sorts of confo faults, one of the main ones being downhill and mutton withered. Hes almost 3 now, and not mutton withered any longer.
> 
> Honestly, OP, Id wait until hes older to access if hes really stud material, he could grow out of some of the faults/flaws that he has at the moment. Just my opinion of course


agreed, I was going off of the photos that were posted, but I still don't see him growing to be stud material, but thats just my opinion. He could totally shock me though so you never know!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> agreed, I was going off of the photos that were posted, but I still don't see him growing to be stud material, but thats just my opinion. He could totally shock me though so you never know!


I agree with you, based off of these photos alone, no probably not stud material. But IMO, not many horses are stud worthy. Very possible that this little colt could be a shocker, I know my horse was, but he was hideous when I first got him, so any improvement was better! lol


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

csimkunas6 said:


> I agree with you, based off of these photos alone, no probably not stud material. But IMO, not many horses are stud worthy. Very possible that this little colt could be a shocker, I know my horse was, but he was hideous when I first got him, so any improvement was better! lol


I know I've followed some of your threads, your guy def. did a turn around!


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

Can he walk?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute. Way to young to see if he will be a good stallion. Wait until he is closer to gelding age. His shape will change some as he grows. He still has baby legs . TWH have different conformation than quarter etc , so as he ages, i would look at some of TWH at the breed site, and see what those stallions look like and compare.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Way too soon to judge whether or not he is stallion material. As far a pedigree, WGC several generations back are pretty meaningless....what have sire and dam actually done? Judging from previous posts, I would say you need alot more experience with this breed before buying a stallion.


----------

